# First Goal: Find a Job



## Moony (Apr 17, 2011)

My first goal is to set out and find a job and not only apply, but successfully work and make money, perhaps even make friends at it.


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

That's my current goal as well. I wish you lots of luck!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Good luck to you both. 

I successful did an interview last week and now all I have to do is pass a drug test. I haven't worked since Fall of 2009 so I'm pretty excited and anxious at the same time too.


----------



## Moony (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you guys! I appreciate that.


----------



## Fragment (Mar 23, 2011)

Best of luck! I'm in the same boat


----------



## Barf (Oct 31, 2010)

Finding a job can be a difficult thing with SA. Good luck.


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm currently trying to convince myself to get a job too.

In any case, good luck to you.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Good goal..keep us updated

and yay for pearl jam


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

good for you! 

do you have a plan of action? outlining steps that you'll take can help plans be more fruitful


----------



## Cookies10 (May 6, 2011)

Good luck mate that's my goal too.


----------



## strato86 (May 12, 2011)

Def my goal right now, I know it will lead to many different things. It will also help overcome a decent amount of anxiety within me.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

Same goal. Good luck to you and me.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm in the same boat. I *just *got my diploma, and I realize that people with degrees and more experience than me are having trouble finding work, so I know I'm in for quite a journey.

Good luck, everyone.


----------



## nova shy (May 27, 2011)

Good luck. I need to find a job too and get out of this rut!


----------



## efm88 (Feb 18, 2010)

I need a job as well. But I'm so scared. Mostly for the interview.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

I'd love to be working again, well maybe not "love"  but I could do with the focus and the money. Seriously don't want be doing the same type of thing I always do though, so sick of it.


----------

